# Commencal Meta Power



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Anyone riding a Commencal Meta Power? What do you think of it?

https://www.commencalusa.com/e-bike-c102x3534535


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

AC/BC said:


> Anyone riding a Commencal Meta Power? What do you think of it?
> 
> https://www.commencalusa.com/e-bike-c102x3534535


Here we are Commencal
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh.../community/index.php?forums/16/&share_type=sf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Have a buddy who just got one, he absolutely loves it..rides it literally everyday

Primarily on the shore- Cypress, Seymour Fromme...etc

When I test rode it, I had the normal Giddy response to riding uphill so easily

He came from a Nomad and told me the transition was super easy


I plan on selling mine and getting one- best price for the $ for me, also Im ok with non DT integration


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Got the Meta Power Origin @ $4000 delivered. Best bang for the buck. A huge upgrade compared to the Haibike Nduro I had prior.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Best bike I've ever bought

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Shimano motor?


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Saweeet to hear it's an awesome bike. I just purchased an Essential :rockon:

Can't wait to ride it :cornut:


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

AC/BC said:


> Saweeet to hear it's an awesome bike. I just purchased an Essential :rockon:
> 
> Can't wait to ride it :cornut:


You're in for a treat!!! It plows thru everything so well, its addicting.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Gutch said:


> Shimano motor?


Yes, Shimano E8000. Great motor, a little loud though


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I prefer my E8000 compared to previous Brose motors. Nice ebikes


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

PinoyMTBer - did your bike come with Shimano brakes or did you install those? I'm just curious how much of a pain it would be to swap my Guide brakes for Shimano Zee brakes. The brakes are about the only thing i think id swap (possibly) everything else seems on point.

I can't believe i was considering a Levo. After I did the math, the Levo really didn't make any sense. I bet you could replace the motor and battery once over before you met the cost of similar spec'd Levo. Insane...


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

AC/BC said:


> PinoyMTBer - did your bike come with Shimano brakes or did you install those? I'm just curious how much of a pain it would be to swap my Guide brakes for Shimano Zee brakes. The brakes are about the only thing i think id swap (possibly) everything else seems on point.
> 
> I can't believe i was considering a Levo. After I did the math, the Levo really didn't make any sense. I bet you could replace the motor and battery once over before you met the cost of similar spec'd Levo. Insane...


If I compare the Meta Power vs the 1st gen Levo, the Meta Power wins by a huge margin. I love the instant engagement of the Shimano Steps plus the Meta Power's geo is very very close to the super aggressive Meta AM. It's a very stable design that love to go fast!

Thats why I upgraded to the Shimano Zee. I love em! Perfect balance of modulation and stopping power. I actually like them better than Saints. The Meta Power Origin came with a full Shimano m6000 gruppo. The drive train is spot on! But I needed more stopping power...Shimano Zee brakes are awesome! Installation is a bit of a pain though, you'll need to loosen the motor to run the cables. But it is well worth the trouble!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Shimano Zee brakes are awesome! Installation is a bit of a pain though, you'll need to loosen the motor to run the cables. But it is well worth the trouble!


That's what i figured. Is dropping the motor as straight forward as it looks?

I'm actually a bit excited to drop the motor... just to see how everything is designed inside there...

I'm a bit of a engineering geek and have done plenty of work with automobiles over the years dropping engines/transmissions/rear axles, ext so dropping a dinky motor doesn't scare


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

AC/BC said:


> That's what i figured. Is dropping the motor as straight forward as it looks?
> 
> I'm actually a bit excited to drop the motor... just to see how everything is designed inside there...
> 
> I'm a bit of a engineering geek and have done plenty of work with automobiles over the years dropping engines/transmissions/rear axles, ext so dropping a dinky motor doesn't scare


There are 6-8 bolts to remove. You'll need to remove the chainring and loosen the chainguide to expose one of the main bolts to drop the motor. Thats all there is to it! About an hour job and you're done!

Be careful not to pinch any of the cables inside as you remount the motor. Also watch the torque, the steel bolts can easily strip the aluminum treads of the frame.


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

PinoyMTBer said:


> There are 6-8 bolts to remove. You'll need to remove the chainring and loosen the chainguide to expose one of the main bolts to drop the motor. Thats all there is to it! About an hour job and you're done!
> 
> Be careful not to pinch any of the cables inside as you remount the motor. Also watch the torque, the steel bolts can easily strip the aluminum treads of the frame.


A word of caution. Removing the chain guide and dropping the motor should be as easy as stated. On my bike the little M3? FHCS bolts were red loctited. It would have easily stripped the heads just trying to unthread them. I had to get out the soldering iron and place the tip on each head to pinpoint heat the loctite without destroying surrounding plastic. I was fortunately successful.

Funny this bike finally gets some mention here. I believe it to be one of the best choices for the hardcore shredder that wants a real MTB with real geometry, great spec and great value. Seems we've all been too busy riding them than on this forum with petty issues!

Now I can get 3,000 ft instead of 1,000 ft in my hour lunchtime ride. I can do 5,500 ft days in 2 hours vs 4 on the acoustic bike. With a second battery I've done 10,000 ft days which I haven't done since my 20s!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

dodger said:


> Funny this bike finally gets some mention here. I believe it to be one of the best choices for the hardcore shredder that wants a real MTB with real geometry, great spec and great value. Seems we've all been too busy riding them than on this forum with petty issues!
> 
> Now I can get 3,000 ft instead of 1,000 ft in my hour lunchtime ride. I can do 5,500 ft days in 2 hours vs 4 on the acoustic bike. With a second battery I've done 10,000 ft days which I haven't done since my 20s!


That's awesome. Thanks for the advice. There certainly is a lot of hysteria going on around here. Haven't seen things this lively since 26 vs 29 or flats vs clips :lol:


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

^^^^Yep!^^^^

Welcome to the club!


----------



## dbcht (Jan 9, 2006)

One of the best bikes I've ever bought, Meta Power 29


----------



## GspotRider (Jan 21, 2004)

AC/BC said:


> Anyone riding a Commencal Meta Power? What do you think of it?
> 
> https://www.commencalusa.com/e-bike-c102x3534535


I got a 2018 meta power 29. Super fun. Very capable. Up steep technical or downhill jumps or gnar. Really enjoying it. I love my regular enduro pedal bike but the meta power is the first bike I go to! So fun.

I would probably give the 27.5 version more thought now...more tire choices.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I don’t own a Commencal, but do prefer the 29” wheels. If they are stiff enough for the ebike. Wide tire 29 about mow over anything. I see Specialized has finally gone back to 29 as well.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I bought a 27.5. I'm still a bit of a 26" fanboi, lol. Call me retro, but i think ill get along well with this 27.5" 

It's pretty cool that they have given the 29er option to people. I know it's pretty split on what people prefer so to create a bike for both preferences will only help Commencal in sales


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Absolutely. I can’t remember the last time I was that giddy on two wheels! I like mtbs also, but man the ebikes are just too damn fun.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Just made a few mods to my bike. e6000 switch and Wolftooth dropper remote. Cleaned up the cockpit nice. Man, the Wolftooth dropper remote is smooooooth!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, they are. I also run the wolftooth and the e6000. It cleans up everything nicely.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

What sag are you guys running? 

I think i saw on the Commencal website they recommended 35%, which is what i'm at, but i'm thinking of moving up to 25% sag to firm things up a tad. I'm running coil


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

AC/BC said:


> What sag are you guys running?
> 
> I think i saw on the Commencal website they recommended 35%, which is what i'm at, but i'm thinking of moving up to 25% sag to firm things up a tad. I'm running coil


Mine has the coil (by choice) so measuring sag is challenging compared to an air shock/Oring. I will say when I first sat on mine it felt like it sagged more than my analog bike 25%. I would guess 30-35%. I thought for sure I'd be needing a stiffer coil but once I rode it I realized the design has a fairly progressive leverage rate...I'd done 8' drops and never once felt harsh bottom.

I'm 170lb on a Large w/ the stock 400lb spring.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

dodger said:


> Mine has the coil (by choice) so measuring sag is challenging compared to an air shock/Oring. I will say when I first sat on mine it felt like it sagged more than my analog bike 25%. I would guess 30-35%. I thought for sure I'd be needing a stiffer coil but once I rode it I realized the design has a fairly progressive leverage rate...I'd done 8' drops and never once felt harsh bottom.
> 
> I'm 170lb on a Large w/ the stock 400lb spring.


Cool. That's what i wanted to hear! I haven't done any serious riding with the bike yet but i want make sure im prepared before I set off on a MTB road trip in March


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

AC/BC said:


> Cool. That's what i wanted to hear! I haven't done any serious riding with the bike yet but i want make sure im prepared before I set off on a MTB road trip in March


Where to? The challenge I see with E bike trips is the recharging. At least with the primitive camping I do. Some guys spend $1k plus on those big Goal Zero battery packs or a generator to enable a charge or two. Most of my trips are a mix of analog bike (Mojo HD 4), moto (KTM 350) and now E Bike (Meta Power) so with my second battery I should have at least 2 shorter (or one big) E bike day(s)/per trip in me without needing to recharge.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

*MTB road trip*

AZ. I wont be too far outside of civilization though. I usually like to car camp in a town or city so that I can shower at Anytime Fitness if a lake or stream isn't near by. Hoping to charge up at Anytime Fitness or in a coffee shop / restaurant, laundry mat ext.. The down time bugs me. I looked into using my Cycle Satiator to charge 36v @ 8 amps, but i dont know if it will brick my battery. I'm still looking into it...

Have you ever tried using a power inverter to plug the charger into?

I was going to look into the feasibility of using a power inverter for the charger when i'm driving between different ride locations. I usually like to bounce around to various locations/trails when i'm mtb-road tripping


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

The 3+ hour charge time is a challenge to charging at coffee shop etc in my mind as I'm always on the go and not in one place long on my trips. I've not attempted to charge from car w/ an inverter but I agree that would be ideal. I have a 1000W inverter, guess I'll have to do a little trial and see if I blow a car fuse.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

dodger said:


> Where to? The challenge I see with E bike trips is the recharging. At least with the primitive camping I do. Some guys spend $1k plus on those big Goal Zero battery packs or a generator to enable a charge or two. Most of my trips are a mix of analog bike (Mojo HD 4), moto (KTM 350) and now E Bike (Meta Power) so with my second battery I should have at least 2 shorter (or one big) E bike day(s)/per trip in me without needing to recharge.


All of the factory ebike battery chargers I have seen are 4A (except for the "portable" Bosch charger which is 2A). 4Ax120V=480 watts. You should easily be able to find a relatively cheap 500W inverter that will charge your ebike battery. Amazon has a bunch of kits to wire them into your car. If you wire it in, you can charge while driving. I don't know how sensitive the electronics are in the Shimano charger, but i'd get a pure sine wave inverter just to be safe.

For camping, I bought a closeout Schumacher battery box/750W pure sine wave inverter for $350 that is basically the same function as the $1000 GoalZero one, but it uses a much heavier lead acid battery. I have a camping trailer, so I just leave it in there. It will charge a very dead 500wH battery to fully charged, or two half depleted ones. It is also handy to have while camping in the middle of nowhere, to charge laptops and the like.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm almost tempted to set my Cycle Satiator to 36v @ 8 amps and see what the battery does - if it indeed has something built in that senses higher charging amps and bricks it. I can deal with warranty issues if it happens since the battery is so new

Otherwise i'm not sure yet what doing several intermittent charges (an hour here, and hour there...) would do to Li-Ion batteries. I'm guessing doing intermittent charges here and there a few times wouldn't be too harmful if the BMS in the Shimano battery actually works and isn't some hunk of junk from China


----------



## jacksonj51 (Mar 30, 2012)

AC/BC said:


> Just made a few mods to my bike. e6000 switch and Wolftooth dropper remote. Cleaned up the cockpit nice. Man, the Wolftooth dropper remote is smooooooth!





Gutch said:


> Yes, they are. I also run the wolftooth and the e6000. It cleans up everything nicely.


Just bought the Meta power 27.5 Essential and would also like to clean up that handlebar in order to run a wolftooth dropper remote as well. Did you guys just order the e6000 switch and install it yourselves or do you have to take it in to an authorized dealer to get it handled? Is it just plug and play?


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

jacksonj51 said:


> Just bought the Meta power 27.5 Essential and would also like to clean up that handlebar in order to run a wolftooth dropper remote as well. Did you guys just order the e6000 switch and install it yourselves or do you have to take it in to an authorized dealer to get it handled? Is it just plug and play?


It's plug and play. I ordered mine from BikeInn. Took about 3 weeks to get. Wait until you feel the weight savings... haha

There is also the e7000 switch, which looks a bit better, but it's missing the 3rd button and it's a bit more expensive.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

*Road tripping with the Commencal*

So i think i've figured out a solution to charging my Shimano battery while i'm driving. I could have ordered a power inverter but I would have had to connect it directly to the battery to get it to charge at 4amps. I would have to buy a pure sine wave charger 600w (a bit higher wattage than needed) only to hook up the cheap/inefficient Shimano charger to it. The setup seemed like lot of wasted power being converted to heat.

So instead I sought out a DC charger that could charge a 36v LiIon @ 4amps - same as the Shimano charges at. I found this charger, which is much more highend than the Shimano charger and should be considerably more efficient. 
I'm going to run heavy gauge wires with an inline fuse to my battery through the firewall with Alligator clamps i can clamp onto the battery when I want to charge. Then unclamp them when not needed. I can charge the battery while i drive with the battery and charger sitting on the passenger floor.

https://www.progressiverc.com/icharger-1010b.html


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

AC/BC said:


> So i think i've figured out a solution to charging my Shimano battery while i'm driving. I could have ordered a power inverter but I would have had to connect it directly to the battery to get it to charge at 4amps. I would have to buy a pure sine wave charger 600w (a bit higher wattage than needed) only to hook up the cheap/inefficient Shimano charger to it. The setup seemed like lot of wasted power being converted to heat.
> 
> So instead I sought out a DC charger that could charge a 36v LiIon @ 4amps - same as the Shimano charges at. I found this charger, which is much more highend than the Shimano charger and should be considerably more efficient.
> I'm going to run heavy gauge wires with an inline fuse to my battery through the firewall with Alligator clamps i can clamp onto the battery when I want to charge. Then unclamp them when not needed. I can charge the battery while i drive with the battery and charger sitting on the passenger floor.
> ...


I know nothing about Shimano batteries, but I know the Bosch batteries actually communicate with the charger and will not accept a charge without the proper signal on the signal line. Probably not too hard to hack, but there it is. Shimano may be similar.

BTW, I was browsing around for Bosch chargers, and I found that they now actually have three: The standard 4A one, the "portable" 2A one that still plugs into wall power, and a "travel" model that plugs into 12VDC.

I might get the 2A one so that I can use the small cheap inverter plugged into the 12V in the back of my pickup truck.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

AC/BC said:


> https://www.progressiverc.com/icharger-1010b.html
> 
> View attachment 1238176


Awesome! Let us know how you like it after a few road trips. Hopefully Shimano releases their own 12volt DC charger too. Theres obviously a market for it.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

i've read as much as i can find on this bike. it get's largely fantastic reviews, and when you adjust for price, it's essentially the bomb. 

one review (outdoor gear lab) mentioned it's only real weakness was slower speed, technical descending. that surprised me based on its relatively conservative geometry and 650b wheelsize. are you guys in agreement with this?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

The Meta Power is fast and very confident on technical descents. One issue I had in the beginning is the very low position of the motor. On pedally trails littered with big roots and rocks, pedal strikes can be a problem. But once you get to know the bike, you learn to time your cadence with the obstacles, or simply manual or bunnyhop over them.

For the price this bike cant be beat! I got the Meta Power 650b...I simply love it!


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

you bunnyhop a 50+ pound ebike?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

cunningstunts said:


> you bunnyhop a 50+ pound ebike?


46 pounds to be exact! And yes, bunnyhopping this bike is not as hard as you think.


----------



## GspotRider (Jan 21, 2004)

A fantastic bike up and down. It will not disappoint you. The slow speed switchbacks are not its forte but honestly you will get used to it. Overall incredibly fun, capable and extremely well spec’d. It is las good as the reviews say! I love my meta power 29er!


----------



## GspotRider (Jan 21, 2004)

Yes you will get used to the weight and develop more forceful movements to bunnyhop, Jump and drop stuff you usually do.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

PinoyMTBer said:


> 46 pounds to be exact! And yes, bunnyhopping this bike is not as hard as you think.


Interested in your build/mods to get the weight below 50lbs?

Assuming wheels? cockpit? and..?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

ehfour said:


> Interested in your build/mods to get the weight below 50lbs?
> 
> Assuming wheels? cockpit? and..?


I bought the Meta Power Origin. It came with the RS Super Deluxe Air can instead of coil. So that was an immediate weight saving of about 1.25 pounds. Right out of the box, the bike was about 48.5 pounds.

First batch of upgrades are:

Shimano Zee brakes
Shimano Icetech 203mm rotors
KMC X10E chain

No weight saving with these, but it remained @ 48.5ish pounds.

Second batch of upgrades are:

Spank Spike 35mm stem
Spank Spoon 785 bars
ODI grips

Note: the Alpha Stem and bar were noticeably heavier that the Spanks that replace them. Around 5-8oz off the bike.

Weight weenie upgrades:

Rockshox Lyrik RCT3
Maxxis Rekon 2.6 Gumwall tires
Tubeless conversion with 3oz of Orange Seal each tire.

These upgrades provided the most weight savings! The plus sized inner tubes were heavy. Plus replacing the HR2 double down tires to lighter folding Rekons shaved over 2 pounds.

There you go! An ebike that is a smidge over 46 pounds. No CF at all.

Next planned upgrade is an XT Di2 rear mech/shifter combo. Or maybe the Box TwoE drivetrain.

The Wheels are the WTB Scraper 35 and it came stock. I've ridden them in Downieville, OHM, Pacifica, and other chunky spots and they've been very reliable! Got a few flat spots now and a bit wobbly, so it definitely needs some TLC.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

If you're really itching for more weight savings pick up a Syncros' Hixon SL IC Integrated Carbon Bar & Stem! Its too rich for my blood, but I'm hoping some copycats will make a cheaper option in the future.

I bet someone could save a 1/4 - 1/3 pound depending on how bombproof-heavy their stem is
https://www.pinkbike.com/u/mikelevy...bon-fiber-hixon-sl-ic-stem-and-handlebar.html


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

@PinoyMTBer Thanks all of that makes perfect sense


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

AC/BC said:


> If you're really itching for more weight savings pick up a Syncros' Hixon SL IC Integrated Carbon Bar & Stem! Its too rich for my blood, but I'm hoping some copycats will make a cheaper option in the future.
> 
> I bet someone could save a 1/4 - 1/3 pound depending on how bombproof-heavy their stem is
> https://www.pinkbike.com/u/mikelevy...bon-fiber-hixon-sl-ic-stem-and-handlebar.html


Yikes! Way too rich for me as well. Honestly I don't really see myself going beyond the upgrades Ive already installed to lighten it even further. At this point, any upgrades will require CF components that will be top $$$.

Im happy with my bike as is at the moment, until I get the "upgradetitis" itch again.

That e6000 lever and southpaw dropper remote is really tempting though.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Anyone done any long distance on-road rides on their Meta Power? It's been a few years since i've done a century ride - which have all been on road bikes. I was thinking later this summer i'd attempt one on my Meta Power, haha! Get some smooth tires and ride on Eco mode. It's pretty flat here so i think i'd have a good shot at not running out of battery


----------



## Wazzatron (Apr 24, 2013)

Love my Meta power! I came from a YT Capra and I'm faster on the downs with my Meta power.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

The Meta Power loves to go fast, its even more stable at speed. I simply love this bike!


----------



## TioE (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi dbcht, On meta 29 2019 , Can you install a 27.5plus 2.8 tyre in the rear?


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

27.5 * 2.8" fit fine in the rear


----------



## TioE (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm 1.82m height. what size meta power 29 will fit me. Now I'm riding Intense Carbine 29.
Looking the geometry I'm on Medium but the factory chart puts me on Large.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm 5'11 and ride a large 27.5 meta power. I don't know if the 29 geometry fits different. Maybe someone else can answer that.

That said I couldn't imagine riding the medium. Large suits me best. I shortened the stock 50mm stem to 45mm and put 9.5degree backsweep handlebar on. The only issue I've run into is the 150mm dropper is a tad too long. I would call Commencal with your inseam and see what they thought about 150mm vs 125mm. They might be able to swap things before shipping out if needed. I ended up ordering a OneUp dropper and the other one will go on eBay


----------



## cburden (Sep 21, 2013)

Inspired by the new YT Decoy I had an extra fox 36 29er fork laying unused so put it on my 27.5 meta power. Has a magic Mary 29x2.6 front and mm 27.5x2.6 rear. Done 2 rides on it and it will be staying on the bike! Bike rips thru chunder with ease and seems much more precise in handling, especially at speed. I'll try to post a pic at some point. I also added a Works-1deg angle set sometime ago so with the 29 fork it is slack! Perfect for the steep trails I ride.


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

cburden said:


> Inspired by the new YT Decoy I had an extra fox 36 29er fork laying unused so put it on my 27.5 meta power. Has a magic Mary 29x2.6 front and mm 27.5x2.6 rear. Done 2 rides on it and it will be staying on the bike! Bike rips thru chunder with ease and seems much more precise in handling, especially at speed. I'll try to post a pic at some point. I also added a Works-1deg angle set sometime ago so with the 29 fork it is slack! Perfect for the steep trails I ride.


I considered doing the same but the slacker seat angle would be an issue for me as I climb the steeps to get to the steeps. Raising the BB a bit would be welcomed as it's pretty low and pedal strikes are definitely a thing with the 170 cranks.


----------



## cburden (Sep 21, 2013)

went to 165 cranks and higher bb is definately better. I dont notice the sa change at all and I live in the mtns. just incredibly fun!


----------



## seamarsh (Mar 5, 2012)

PinoyMTBer said:


> I bought the Meta Power Origin. It came with the RS Super Deluxe Air can instead of coil. So that was an immediate weight saving of about 1.25 pounds. Right out of the box, the bike was about 48.5 pounds.
> 
> First batch of upgrades are:
> 
> ...


Was price only reason you went origin? Or did you want 7000 motor and upgrade other stuff?


----------



## dbcht (Jan 9, 2006)

TioE said:


> Hi dbcht, On meta 29 2019 , Can you install a 27.5plus 2.8 tyre in the rear?


My Meta is MY18 with the Lyric RC2, i think MY19 is the same.
I think you can install 27.5 x 2.6, im' not sure about 2.8
Here is the space from either side, it's a Magic Mary 2.35 on Arch Mk3 wheel


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm running a 27.5 x 2.8" Trax Fatty on my '18 Meta Power and i have enough room to spare that i could probably run a 3.00" version of the tire...

I should probably mention i'm running this Trax Fatty on my bike for city riding and not singletrack. The tire is so wide, on my derestricted Meta, i can only get up to about 26mph on flat ground in boost mode before my legs run out of power. I feel like im riding a mini fat bike it hums along


----------



## TioE (Nov 19, 2012)

New Meta Power in September 19?...Anybody knows something?


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

TioE said:


> New Meta Power in September 19?...Anybody knows something?


I bet we'll know in August or early September. But the bike has only been out for 2 model years, and the 29er has only been out for 1 model year i think, so i'm not expecting anything too dramatic since Shimano hasn't announced any updates to the e7000 or e8000 systems. Maybe we'll see some new colorways

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/commencal-new-meta-power-can-i-keep-it.html


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

TioE said:


> New Meta Power in September 19?...Anybody knows something?


https://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBCPPlayer.asp?ID=2056159

New Commencals! :thumbsup:


----------

